# Looking for a treadle sewing machine - tips



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

There are several in my area for sale from $90 to $3,500. Any tips to help me know if one is fixable? Obviously I will roll the wheel and pump the treadle briefly if I can. Anything else important that I should look for or avoid?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

They are great machines, mostly, do you want to get one that works well, or can be cleaned up and restored to working order? This is a great website: http://www.treadleon.net/
I've had one for years (came from an auction) and am still not very good at keeping the treadle going, but maybe with practice I'll improve.
The one thing I learned the hard way is be very careful cleaning the machine as the decals are fragile and can be damaged. Good luck with your search, and of course post photos when you bring home your new treasure


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Research which ones you can still buy bobbins/shuttles/needles/attachments for. Some are no longer made, and those parts can be very expensive to get. 

Just about any can be fixed up provided parts are not broken or missing, and if it's a common machine (based on Mfg, not badged name) then you can often find a donor machine if something important is missing.

Anything over $500 should be something rare, and if you want a machine to use regularly, please don't buy something that is a rare specimen - buy something that you can use and love and not worry about creating wear marks. Besides, the well used ones most often work better than one that was never used enough to get well broke in.

I'm not sure how many treadles I have right now . . . lost count somewhere along the way.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

If you are looking for a Treadle Sewing machine....here are a few suggestions I think might be helpful.

Complete as possible with attachments is a big plus...bring a smart phone or look up what you find on your computer to check average prices, attachment availability etc....on ebay, CL or etsy.

Turning the wheel by hand with a needle in it plus fabric to check that it advances easily, even if there is not thread on it. 

If there is a belt on it, pressing the pedal down to see if it turns the sewing machine. Without prior experience fixing one, I would want it to advance. If no belt, rig one up to check it. 

Check for the bobbin winder as those are important to have! Mine is a separate one that attaches to the sewing machine.

Besides the attachments, needles and bobbins are important items. 

However, I have to say, for my 1891 New Domestic I found old stock needles on ebay. Mine came with 14 bobbins but I saw ones for sale so they are available. Just go onto ebay or etsy with the one you are looking at and see what is available for it. 

Decide prior to your going to see one how much work you are willing to do for it. If you stick with Singer or a popular name brand, parts will be that much easier to find also. 

Have fun and don't be in a hurry! You will find one for what you want to pay for it.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Singer 66s, 27s, 127s, 15s all are good machines that parts are readily available and you can work on them yourself (be aware that 66-1s are unique in that they have back clamping feet attachments which are hard to come by). They all have service manuals available as well as operating manuals, usually free to download at ISMACS. Makes sure the wheel turns and the feed dogs advance the fabric, that the bobbin case is present (in the case of 27s and 127 they have the long bullet shuttles), slide plates that cover the bobbin area are often missing, they are available on ebay so that is not a deal breaker. As long as all these things are in order, there is not a lot that an old machine needs except a good cleaning with sewing machine oil (only--never any other kind--many things will silver or otherwise damage old decals) and a cotton ball and oil all parts that move topside as well as under the machine. You also need to oil the pivot points and bearings on the treadle irons as well.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I wish you were closer- I need to downsize!


----------



## td66 (Nov 15, 2014)

Be careful. Treadle sewing machines are addictive. I just love my machines.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Any chance there is an Amish community in your area or an area that you travel in? There might be someone there who could give you some advice.

I know of a guy in Lancaster County, PA that I've heard will even convert new machines to work as treadle type machines but that's a long way from east TX.


----------



## mirado (Jul 21, 2011)

If you're thinking newer vs. older, you could try the Lehman's catalog, which caters exclusively to the Amish community. They have a new pedal machine available.


----------



## AKacres (Oct 28, 2013)

I would recommend an older machine rather than a new converted one. Mine is a German-made machine, all metal, with a counterweighted treadle. It is a joy to treadle and it's a workhorse. 
Until recently I had a modern machine converted to treadle power in a wood cabinet on a Singer treadle base. I bought it secondhand for a very good price and I was thrilled because it had zigzag stitch. However, I was disappointed. Compared to my old one, the treadle was extremely noisy, exhausting to use, and tended to throw the belt. It had reverse, but being made as an electric machine it was incredibly inconvenient to use while treadling...as in being a double-jointed three-handed contortionist would have been handy. The reverse on my old machine is simple to use, the counterweighted treadle is easy on the leg muscles, smooth, and very quiet, and if only it had a zigzag stitch it would be perfect.
You can buy new belts for treadle machines from Lehmans but it's the mechanics of the treadle and the machine itself that really matter. If you're determined you can sew with one of the clunkers but I'd say try before you buy and get one that you won't have to fight.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

AKacres - that is so funny "One of the clunkers" because back before electricity, that was a huge selling point for sewing machines.

Silent, Light running etc . And that the cover flap won't hand down. There are even adds showing women sitting on that flat LOL!

The problem with trying an old machine, unless it's been used regularly so it has not gummed up - it's likely to not move smoothly due to that.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I found my 1891 New Domestic Treadle due to a move of the owner and only cost me $40. The irons are like new, she runs like a dream but wasn't used for 40 years as she sat as a pretty display piece in her living room. I cleaned up the machine, oiled the beautiful cabinet and was able to pedal it very quietly... She was stored indoors always which is important as some of these wind up in barns and in damp attics. The only repair mine needed was to the framing piece which my son in law built me. The framing piece is what holds the machine in the cabinet. 

I am sitting in front of an 1880's spinning wheel that although required some minor repairs..spins wonderfully and the wood in great shape. She was also a display piece for decades...she was not gummed up either. She did require the standard oiling with sewing machine oil. She ran me only $100 but to buy a new spinning wheel would cost several hundreds more similar to mine is a Saxony which is over $1,000. 

Economy can sometimes determine a choice. I completely understand those that love the treadles and have more then one...

A new treadle sewing machine complete with irons would be expensive..saving an antique which works...much less but again research, proper inspection and taking your time is important. The wrong oil can also gum up an old machine which includes old spinning wheels.


----------

